# deposits expiring [Pagosa Springs or Durango? ]



## talkamotta (Nov 11, 2012)

I have two deposits that are expiring with rci in June 2013.  We are going to Hawaii for 3 weeks in April, so Im thinking we need to go the end of May and/or June.  Ive looked at San Diego  area and I can either get into the Grand Palasade Resorts or one week in the Welk resort.  I love the Welk resorts but they arent by the ocean....

My next choice is to go to Pagosa Springs or Durango and then drive down to Flagstaff.  Which place Pagosa Springs or Durango? 

Help me plan my trip.  I live in Northern Utah.  I kind of need to keep the costs down.  (The Hawaii trip is a little expensive)  First trip I would use buddy passes to fly into San Diego and rent a car.  Second trip we would just rent a car instead of putting miles on our car.


----------



## eal (Nov 11, 2012)

We spent a week in Durango at the end of September, and drove past Pagosa Springs on our way there.  Pagosa Springs looks like a lovely timeshare, on a lake (large pond) but it is in the middle of freakin' nowhere.  Durango is right downtown with lots to do in the area, but the timeshare is a converted hotel and the units are very small.  The staff are terrific.

We had a great time in Durango, and would stay there again in a heartbeat.


----------



## JudyH (Nov 11, 2012)

Durango is my favorite spot in the US, and if it wasn't for my fear of forest fires, I would move there now.

So we love staying there, even if the units are a little small.  We only slept there.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 12, 2012)

Haven't been to either, and am also trying to decide between them for a future trip. 

Pagosa Springs TS is a short drive to the hot springs in Pagosa Springs town where you can buy a weekly pass, so I'm leaning towards that instead of Durango (which also looks good plus closer to Mesa Verde) - thinking it would be great to go soak most evenings after sightseeing.

And we might be 3 travelers, so a larger unit could be a plus.

But I'm open to persuasion, so hope others will keep chiming in with comparisons.


----------



## BevL (Nov 12, 2012)

Can't help directly but what a nice problem to have - too much timeshare time - where can I go!!


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 12, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Haven't been to either, and am also trying to decide between them for a future trip.
> 
> Pagosa Springs TS is a short drive to the hot springs in Pagosa Springs town where you can buy a weekly pass, so I'm leaning towards that instead of Durango (which also looks good plus closer to Mesa Verde) - thinking it would be great to go soak most evenings after sightseeing.
> 
> ...


Personally, I think Pagosa Springs is the much more scenic location.  There is plenty to do there (not really in the middle of nowhere), with a very charming downtown, old-fashion theater, and the Hot Springs, of course.  We spend a week there in July 2011 and happened to hit the local county fair and rodeo -- it was a hoot.  Very "small town".

It is only a hour drive to Durango, so it doesn't take much away from going to Mesa Verde for a day trip, which is an absolute must, IMO.  Also, Chimney Rock is very close to Pagosa Springs; it is sort of like a mini Mesa Verde.  Lots of hiking trails, etc. all around.

The Wyndham resort is very large and the pond and golf course make for beautiful grounds.  Some of the units are showing their age, but they are nice-sized.

I'm sure either place would be nice, but I know we had a great vacation in Pagosa Springs and would go back there again in a heartbeat.

Kurt


----------



## eal (Nov 12, 2012)

Wyndham Durango has two nice hot tubs on the roof, not exactly Pagosa Hot Springs but a nice place to soak after a day of hiking at Mesa Verde or Chimney Rock. We also went to Chaco Canyon and Monument Valley, two long day trips but an hour closer than Pagosa Springs!


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 13, 2012)

BevL said:


> Can't help directly but what a nice problem to have - too much timeshare time - where can I go!!



*Its not a bad problem.*  Im retired so Im kind of playing the catch up game.  I have grandchildren out of state and they want me there for the soccor games, etc. So not using any timeshares on those trips.  I want a garden... kind of have to work around that. Friends and family from out of state come to visit and you need to be home.   Im retired and I need a day planner 

After you retire the need for Tug and planning  become even more crucial. It used to be the "getting  time off from work"   now its a little financial (good value for traveling $$$s) and how to work travel into the other fun parts of your life.  

P.S.  If you want to have excessive timeshares get the EBAY bug.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 15, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> Personally, I think Pagosa Springs is the much more scenic location.  There is plenty to do there (not really in the middle of nowhere), with a very charming downtown, old-fashion theater, and the Hot Springs, of course.


This confirms what I've been thinking lately, based on pictures and reading, even though I started out leaning towards Durango. Everything you wrote says Pagosa Springs to me.

We'd probably want to do the Durango-Silverton train one day.  We might also want to get up to Telluride tho, which looks doable from Durango. Is Telluride too long for a daytrip from Pagosa Springs, and/or not worth it?


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 16, 2012)

Laurie said:


> This confirms what I've been thinking lately, based on pictures and reading, even though I started out leaning towards Durango. Everything you wrote says Pagosa Springs to me.
> 
> We'd probably want to do the Durango-Silverton train one day.  We might also want to get up to Telluride tho, which looks doable from Durango. Is Telluride too long for a daytrip from Pagosa Springs, and/or not worth it?


I've actually never been to Telluride.  It would be an aweful long day trip, but as an add-on for a couple days or so it would make more sense.  If that is a priority, then Durango would make it a bit better, but even then it is a 2 1/2 hour drive each way.  

We had plans to do the Durango-Silverton train, but we were having such a good time in Pagosa we just decided to skip it and spend another day tubing on the river in town.  That was the bit hit w/ my daughter (10 at the time).  It is a fun float (w/ a "hippy bus" that takes you back upstream), and you go by several points where the hot springs flow into the river.  We had done other scenic train rides through the mountains, so it wasn't as big of a deal for us.

If you are coming from Denver or Colorado Springs, one suggestion is to stop at the Great Sand Dunes National Park on the way to Pagosa Springs.  They are absolutely amazing; we all had a great time there.

Kurt


----------



## Laurie (Nov 16, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> If you are coming from Denver or Colorado Springs, one suggestion is to stop at the Great Sand Dunes National Park on the way to Pagosa Springs.  They are absolutely amazing; we all had a great time there.
> 
> Kurt


Great idea, we'll be coming from Santa Fe and probably have to go back to NM to return a rental car, we'll see - but we'd probably drive 3 hrs each way to reach another NP, and it looks gorgeous. Thanks again!


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 4, 2012)

I booked Pagosa Springs because its a 2 bedroom and I will have my daugher and her 2 children coming with us.  

Thanks for all the suggestions.  You all are great.


----------



## 55plus (Dec 6, 2012)

*Wyndham Durango*

We own at Wyndham Durango. It's a great resort - small, but very nice. It sits in Historic Downtown Durango. Summers and winters are great. It's especially great in October to watch the Aspen change in the Rockies. 

From that resort you can take the steam engine train through the mountains to Silverton, CO., go horse back riding, bicycling, rafting, etc. Skiing, snowboarding, tubing, etc., in the winter...


----------

